# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La planta de desalinización más grande del mundo: Desaladora Sorek

## F. Lázaro

http://www.fierasdelaingenieria.com/...aladora-sorek/

*La planta de desalinización más grande del mundo: Desaladora Sorek*



La Desaladora de Sorek, situada a unos 15 kilómetros al sur de Tel Aviv, en Israel, comenzó a funcionar en octubre de 2013 con una capacidad de tratamiento de agua marina de 624.000 m³/día, convirtiéndose en la planta de desalinización más grande del mundo. Su construcción fue iniciada en enero de 2011 y se completó con una inversión total de alrededor de 400 millones de dólares (295 millones de euros), que prestará servicio al sistema nacional de abastecimiento de agua de Israel.

Uno de los aspectos más importantes de la planta es el uso de procesos de desalinización por ósmosis inversa. La tecnología SWRO (en español, Ósmosis Inversa para Agua Marina) fue la seleccionada, ya que era la opción más viable desde los puntos de vistas técnicos y económicos. Las necesidades del proyecto, las condiciones del lugar y los requisitos del Comité de Licitaciones Interministerial de Finanzas, fueron los otros factores decisivos en favor de la ósmosis inversa.

Los principales componentes de la planta son el sistema de captación, las tuberías de interconexión en tierra y la estación de bombeo de agua marina. El sistema de captación en las instalaciones incluyen avanzadas tomas para garantizar de forma adecuada y consistente el flujo de agua de alimentación, que se obtiene a 1,15 kilómetros de la costa. Las tomas de succión trabajan a una velocidad de aspiración lenta de 0,15 m/s, de modo que los efectos de arrastre y el impacto sobre los organismos marinos se puedan reducir al máximo.





La corrosión de las estructuras de captación, se han prevenido mediante la instalación de un sistema de protección catódica activa automática. Así mismo, las dos tomas y la tubería subterránea de aguas de rechazo, fueron instaladas utilizando el método de hinca. Específicamente, ésta última fue instalada a una profundidad de 20 metros con una distancia aproximada de 1,85 kilómetros de la costa. No obstante, el método de hinca se aplicó también para instalar la mayoría de los ductos en tierra, incluyendo dos tuberías de alimentación fabricadas de hormigón situadas desde la cámara en tierra, a la estación de bombeo de entrada, que se encuentra 2,4 kilómetros de la costa.

La estación de bombeo de agua marina incluye un pozo de admisión, monitores de aceite, bombas verticales y filtros con sistema de auto-limpieza. La electricidad para el funcionamiento de la instalación es proporcionada por un productor independiente de energía (IPP, en inglés), que fue ensamblado in-situ por los ingenieros de Delek Infrastructure.

La dosificación de productos químicos y la floculación se utilizan para el proceso de pre-filtración. La estación de dosificación química consta de dos bombas, cada una suministrada con un dispositivo convertidor de frecuencia, el cual mantiene las revoluciones por minuto (RPM) y el caudal en alineación con las necesidades en tiempo real de la planta.



Los sistemas de floculación facilitan el proceso para separar los sólidos en suspensión, eliminando las impurezas restantes a través de filtración por gravedad media dual. El agua marina filtrada es posteriormente transportada por las bombas de refuerzo de alimentación de baja presión a la sección de ósmosis inversa para la desalinización. Por último, el post-tratamiento realiza la remineralización del agua desalada seguida de la desinfección final.

El proyecto de desalinización de Sorek es una parte de un plan maestro puesto en marcha en el año 2000 por la Administración de Desalinización de Agua (WDA), una agencia gubernamental israelí. El plan contempla la producción de aproximadamente 650 millones de metros cúbicos anuales para el año 2020, mediante la construcción de plantas desaladoras a gran escala a lo largo de la costa del Mediterráneo.

La agencia ya ha construido las plantas de Ashkelon, Palmahim y Hadera que tienen una capacidad de producción combinada de aproximadamente 290 millones de metros cúbicos al año. A la que se suma esta nueva planta con una capacidad para abastecer, ella sola, al 10% del consumo de agua potable del país y alrededor del 20% del consumo de agua para uso doméstico.

----------


## ben-amar

Una buena instalacion, en mas de un sitio vendria de perilla

----------

